# FS: E8400 LGA 775 (never overclocked)



## kobaj (May 2, 2011)

*SOLD*

After picking up a q9450 off of ChrisUlrich, I'm selling me e8400.

Never overclocked.
Purchased new about 2 years back.
Always below 50C with my AC freeze 7.
You get it ALL (cpu, cooler, box, instruction manual).

*Asking 80$ OBO* I'll ship it wherever you pay for it to go!.

Heatware is in the sig.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (May 2, 2011)

Good luck with your sale.  Thanks for the props and i'm glad the Q9450 is still doing well!


----------



## kobaj (May 6, 2011)

Price drop. See first post.

I figured everyone would pounce on this. Beast of a processor, while yes only a dual core, it smokes the q6600 (quad core) in benches and games. I played portal 2 in Eyefinity (5040x1040 resolution) and it never dropped below 100fps. And yes, it is an old socket, but surely someone has a server or older rig that needs an upgrade?


----------



## NyxCharon (May 13, 2011)

If this is still here in a week or so, i'll prob grab this. I was going to grab a new mobo and overclock my e2160, but this would be much less effort.


----------



## chupacabra (Feb 19, 2012)

do you still have it kobaj?


----------



## kobaj (Feb 19, 2012)

chupacabra said:


> do you still have it kobaj?



I sold it.


----------



## NyxCharon (Feb 19, 2012)

kobaj said:


> I sold it.



And I'm the guy that bought it, and it's nice and overclocked.


----------



## kobaj (Feb 19, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> And I'm the guy that bought it, and it's nice and overclocked.



Oooh! What did you get it up to? Like I said in the title I never overclocked it, but I was always a little curious to see how far it could go.


----------



## NyxCharon (Feb 19, 2012)

kobaj said:


> Oooh! What did you get it up to? Like I said in the title I never overclocked it, but I was always a little curious to see how far it could go.



3.6 stable, 3.8 unstable (but booted)

I could go much further with it, but it's my motherboard that's holding it back. It can clock much much higher (I've seen a 6 on watercooling before), but I can't find a decently priced board these days for the socket.


----------



## lovely? (Feb 23, 2012)

look for an asus p38 deluxe motherboard. decent prices nd i clocked my e-8400 to 4.4ghz on it with a thermaltake heatsink


----------

